# Eclipse ROM: 'Tethering & Mobile Hotspot' Q... ?



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

For some reason I can't get tethering to work while on this ROM. _PDANet_, _Barnacle Wifi_, etc don't do anything(but if I use stock ROM they work fine).

Anyway, I noticed in '*Settings - Tethering & Mobile Hotspot*', there is the option for '*USB tethering*'. I checked that off, it installed a driver on my PC, and now the internet is working that way.

If I continue to use this method will I incur any addition charges from Verizon?

**


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Also curious about this

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cappiez (Oct 16, 2011)

I used USB tether a lot. I have never incurred any charges for using it. I do have unlimited data, but I believe its only wiring tether that is charged.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

I have unlimited data but I tether all the time....use about 4GBs of tethering alone sometimes and have never gotten an extra charge.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

considering you don't have to do any hacking to get usb tethering to work by default, i'll assume that verizon don't really care about it. i assume it's because you are still only using the connection for one device.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Google wifi tether and easytether pro for usb both work fine for me on 2.1 rc1

I had to reinstall the tethering software and moto drivers to get easytether going.

To my knowledge these apps mirror tethering data as phone data. I've been burning 50+ gigs a month.. no word from big red.. if they Female Dog just tell'em ur sellin this locked p.o.s and dropping contract for Sprint.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

